

Ask HN: Amateur Radio, Cellular and Commerical Radio Towers Mapping? - bochoh

Hi, I'm Brennan. I'm a ham radio operator, general class.<p>I'm finding that it is incredibly difficult to actually pull a list of all Radio/Cell/General-purpose radio towers within the radius of a zip-code. The information I am finding typically lists a registered owner with a far out-of-state address.<p>Does anyone have any ideas?
======
mschuster91
Cellphone tower locations should be available in public databases, depending
on the country (as this is what is the base for non-gps geolocation).

~~~
bochoh
Thanks! I changed my search tactics and finally found the FCC Antenna System
Registration system, located at
[http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistrationSea...](http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistrationSearch.jsp)

The mapping leaves much to be desired but should be sufficient to put together
my own map using the data.

Unfortunately the tower I was hoping to find information on does not appear to
be registered in this particular database.

